# Looking for a little help.



## Aly Simmons (Jul 31, 2012)

Needing a training facility for 25-30 people for 3 days a week, for 11 weeks. Anyone have any suggestions? Hoping to stay in the greater boston area. A classroom that is big enough to move the chairs and desks around will do. I have exhausted all my options, hoping someone out there may be able to help. Thanks!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

What kind of training? Just curious


----------



## Aly Simmons (Jul 31, 2012)

In-service. We ran out of space with our facilites. We would want to move the desk and chairs for DT.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Any of the Boston Campus PDs should easily have that much space. The amount of time would probably be only component.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

What Dept?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Tuna said:


> What Dept?


I am pretty sure I know, but I will let her tell you if she chooses. In any case, Legit.


----------

